# surge not showing on driver map



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm not out tonight but turned the driver app on for a quick glance to see how much it was surging at 2:15 (hardly which is sad--also from my house I'm unlikely to get pinged quickly) and the surge showed on the map as usual but then disappeared after 2 or 3 seconds. Checked rider app it was there. Turned driver app back on it was back. For a few seconds again.

Is this a glitch or a new thing? I haven't driven since last Saturday.


----------



## Soullust (Jan 29, 2015)

Same, and now my app won't open , and I cant end the trip


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Soullust said:


> Same, and now my app won't open , and I cant end the trip


Did you ever get it to end? BTW I'm in houston. Don't know if this is still an issue with the surges as I'm not driving and when I've glanced at the app it's not surging...

Anyone else have the driver app not showing surges except when you first go online?


----------



## Soullust (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah like 30 min later, and it was a 1 mile trip.... so I'm not going to even fix it,I deserve those 10bucks, not my fault uber fu ked up


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Did you ever get it to end? BTW I'm in houston. Don't know if this is still an issue with the surges as I'm not driving and when I've glanced at the app it's not surging...
> 
> Anyone else have the driver app not showing surges except when you first go online?


Yes. This is happening in San Francisco market. Surge for a few seconds upon first sign in then disappears. Kept signing in and out. Then messaged a friend in my market and they screen shotted 4.0x surge that I couldn't see!!! Ridiculous.


----------

